# Safari v.3 Beta for mac



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

so of course I had to go and try it right away....

looks the same, moving tabs around is nice, dragging them out as new windows is about time.

It did break my dock transparency (freerangemac) and took a long time (and a restart) to open, and then the first time it wasn't responding - force quit.

Find is a nicer interface now.

Z.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

> Find is a nicer interface now.


Nice find (honest to god, no pun intended).

I've been playing with the beta for the last half hour or so and hadn't thought to check that.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

biovizier said:


> Nice find (honest to god, no pun intended).
> 
> I've been playing with the beta for the last half hour or so and hadn't thought to check that.


Ooooh.....

Is it possible to turn a web page into a widget in Safari 3.0 or is it a Leopard only feature?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

New feature in the Bookmark menu: "Add Bookmark for these # Tabs" - EXCELLENT


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

*Wouldn't install for me*

Just tried to install it with no luck; 'This volume does not meet the requirements for this update' on a 12" powerbook G4 running Tiger 10.4.9

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Ooooh! Also very nice: 

*Reopen Last Closed Window
*
and

*Reopen All Windows from Last Session
*

and

*Merge All Windows
*
Sweeeeet!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Installed fine on my PowerBook G3 "Pismo" running Mac OS X 10.4.9, 1GB RAM, 400 Mhz. Using Safari 3.0 now to post here. Very, very fast.



Harvey said:


> Just tried to install it with no luck; 'This volume does not meet the requirements for this update' on a 12" powerbook G4 running Tiger 10.4.9
> 
> Regards
> from Ottawa
> Harvey


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Installed fine on my PowerBook G3 "Pismo" running Mac OS X 10.4.9, 1GB RAM, 400 Mhz. Using Safari 3.0 now to post here. Very, very fast.


I'm going to wait until Leopard


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

Daktari said:


> Is it possible to turn a web page into a widget in Safari 3.0 or is it a Leopard only feature?


I don't think you can do it in Tiger - if it is possible, I can't figure out how. It might be more of a new Dashboard feature than a Safari one...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Downloaded the beta, and installed it - and found that my previous version of Safari was overwritten by the beta. Hmm, I wasn't expecting that. I'll keep the .dmg handy as it includes an uninstaller.

Seems to work well enough. Hasn't stalled on me yet, which has been my main gripe with Safari over the past few months (and the reason I've been using FireFox mostly, at home). The beta also seems to be a bit of a memory pig in comparison with FireFox. So what else is new.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

It took a few minutes to install, then did the restart and stalled for 30min or so. I had enough and restart the computer again and it booted up (slower than normal but it did boot).

Some cool features I'm glad they included. But as Doug mentioned, huge memory hog, 240mb currently with 5 tabs open.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Wow. 

I initially didn't want to install it. Then I was tempted by the speed claims. And wowsers, it it ever fast. Much, much better than 2.0. I can't wait for leopard


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

installed great on my MBP. it does seem a *little* faster...  actually, quite a bit faster... I was also surprised that it overwrote my Safari 2...


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Installed it, and uninstalled it.

It was nice but it was actually causing Messenger for Mac to crash. Every time i tried to close a conversation and it went to save, crash. Tried reinstalling Messenger, clearing the library out, etc no go.

All took place after installing Safari 3.0 uninstalled and bam crashes are gone.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Harvey- did you drag your original copy of Safari anywhere? If so, put it back in your Applications folder. It will install after that.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I had to uninstall Safari Plus to have Safari Beta launch.

I can not close a window.

Does the Safari Beta support the new PDF features or is this a Leopard/Safari feature?
I believe the URL tells me the answer but can a ehMac'r confirm?
Apple - Mac OS X Leopard - Features - Safari
I have made Preview the default PDF viewer and can not remember how I set this preference. (Any one have any ideas)

(Man I really like closing windows..... hummpf!??!)

Will the Uninstaller put the previous Safari.app back?
(mumbles .. beta? beta? Why even release a beta in the hands of this idiot?)


Hurray! 
Inquisitor works in Beta !!!!!
Inquisitor 3. Spotlight for the web.


.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Oh this is so f'n cool.

When you make a post on ehMac.ca the little Red button produces a dot in the middle of it (to left corner of the window)
Just like when you make a change in other applications and it indicates that you have not saved your changes.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Test little red dot! :clap:


i







Apple.
It's the little things.




.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Test. Hah, way cool!




Heart said:


> Oh this is so f'n cool.
> 
> When you make a post on ehMac.ca the little Red button produces a dot in the middle of it (to left corner of the window)
> Just like when you make a change in other applications and it indicates that you have not saved your changes.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Harvey, Update to 10.4.9. I got the same message then checked the System Requirements, im still at 10.4.8


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well.. So far, it seems quite a bit faster than the recent nightly of webkit. 

I have had it "reset" on me a couple of times now.. so, it loses my information/logins for certain sites. ehMac being one of them. 

Other than that, it's running super fast and hasn't got hung up. Off to try some video now!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I've had no issues using it with Stage6 ( Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos ) Firefox would give me some huge issues with the site.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just tried opening a .pdf of the user manual for my new refrigerator on the manufacturer's website - and the beta crashed while opening the file. Tried again, same result. Reported to Apple. tptptptp


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

That' why it's a beta, Doug!  Good on ya for sending feedback - that'll ensure that the 3.0 final will be PDF-bug-free!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Harvey, Update to 10.4.9. I got the same message then checked the System Requirements, im still at 10.4.8


He seems to already be at 10.4.9.



Harvey said:


> Just tried to install it with no luck; 'This volume does not meet the requirements for this update' on a 12" powerbook G4 running Tiger *10.4.9*
> 
> Regards
> from Ottawa
> Harvey


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Tabstop no longer works, no longer needed.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I just installed it, wow what a difference it's really really fast!


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

csonni said:


> Harvey- did you drag your original copy of Safari anywhere? If so, put it back in your Applications folder. It will install after that.


Thanks! I had Safari in a subfolder.

Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Awesome!*

Fastest browser I have ever used.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

How about a button for a new tab?!? I keep pressing the + sign thinking it'll open a new tab. *sigh*


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> How about a button for a new tab?!? I keep pressing the + sign thinking it'll open a new tab. *sigh*


How about CMD + t ?
That has always worked for me.

Z.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Safari Buttons*

I personally liked having a tab button in the toolbar, was using a plug in called Safari Buttons for this purpose. Worked well with 10.4.9. However, after Installing the beta version it was removed. 

Just tried reinstalling Safari Buttons - Safari will not open with the plug in installed.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

There is a "New Tab" option if you right-click / control-click the tab bar...


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

altrodesigns said:


> How about a button for a new tab?!? I keep pressing the + sign thinking it'll open a new tab. *sigh*


I agree. As much as I hate using IE at work all day long, the "add a tab" tab suits my preferences. I know about the Safari way of doing things, but I do like the way IE lets you open a tab that way. 

Other than that, agree with everyone - she runs quick! No hangups yet, no issues so far.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Too bad Safari has nothing close to Firefox AdBlock ( Adblock Plus + Filter.G updater).


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Haven't seen any noticeable speed improvements between 2.0 and 3beta on my PPC Mac Mini. 

A little more sluggish at times, but I'm liking the little improvements... Find and Spellcheck are nice.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Installed it, crash crash crash, won't even open, had to uninstall


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Boo Safari Boo!!!

1) Can't seem to find the option to always show the Tab bar.

2) Creating tabs is right, then left click, or CTRL T (if the tab bar isn't showing), vs. FireFox, double-click the tab-bar to get a new tab.

Sticking with FireFox for now. Might use Safari to do webpage testing, but that's about it.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

This is cool...perhaps a little premature









Source; http://www.realmacsoftware.com/support/viewtopic.php?id=24487
(posts 9 and 10)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Boo!

This on my MacBook Pro running 10.4.9:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Some people are reporting that they have to quit Safari to install Safari. Try that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not only did I quit Safari first, I removed it from the hard drive completely and stored a copy on .Mac in case anything went wrong during the installation. So much for that theory.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Not only did I quit Safari first, I removed it from the hard drive completely and stored a copy on .Mac in case anything went wrong during the installation. So much for that theory.


Perhaps it only works when it upgrades 2.x then?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm, that does make some sense, I will give it a try now that have a copy safe on my iDisk.

EDIT: You nailed it However. It does upgrade Safari and the old version must be present on the disk to install. Very fast indeed BTW.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Both Safari 2.x and Safari 3.x beta crash on the AsciiMath Torture test.
Booooo!

Here kids, go crash your browser
MathML Torture Test


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Script Kiddie said:


> Both Safari 2.x and Safari 3.x beta crash on the AsciiMath Torture test.
> Booooo!
> 
> Here kids, go crash your browser
> MathML Torture Test


Crashes the Safari for Windoze beta too. Instantly. Yep.


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow!
I thought all was well with Safari 3 on my Macbook, and was browsing this very thread, when I heard the Macbooks fans start to spin loudly.
Checked the temp, and the CPU was at 85.
Checked "Activity Monitor", and Safari was using 99% of CPU capacity!
WTF?, 99% from looking at ehMac?
Anyway, I'm uninstalling Safari 3 immediately.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Haven't installed it, and likely won't due to the fact that it overwrites my current Safari -- which I need to rely on for testing purposes and it seems Apple, in their infinite wisdom, has decided that we can't hvae both (DUH).

Also why do I have to restart my computer to install a browser ... there's something funky going on there but I haven't had the time to dig in the bom files yet to see why. It's likely also updating/installing other system level things, which is not cool in my eyes for a beta web browser.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> Both Safari 2.x and Safari 3.x beta crash on the AsciiMath Torture test.
> Booooo!
> 
> Here kids, go crash your browser
> MathML Torture Test


Netscape 8.1 (on windows) displays that page instantly; as above, Safari for Windows crashes instantly. Dell 3.4Ghz, 1GB RAM.

Sigh.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think apple's speed claims are dubious at best.

firefox still launches and browses faster for me.

what's with the heavy duty install? whatever happened to 'drag the application to the application folder'?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Script Kiddie said:


> Both Safari 2.x and Safari 3.x beta crash on the AsciiMath Torture test.
> Booooo!
> 
> Here kids, go crash your browser
> MathML Torture Test


Didn't crash my install of Safari 2. I did get some load errors, however:

This page contains the following errors:

error on line 77 at column 88: Entity 'alpha' not defined
error on line 78 at column 106: Entity 'psi' not defined
error on line 100 at column 58: Entity 'mathml' not defined

etc. etc.

Maybe the test was aborted? Regardless, I have had Safari crashing on me frequently the last few weeks... starting to pee me off. Given the reports in this thread, however, I'll be staying well clear of that Safari 3 beta. The installer DELETES Safari 2?? That is just wrong of Apple to do that! :yikes:


----------



## Chuck (Oct 17, 2003)

*Canada411 widget*

It appears that Safari may have broken the Canada411 widget. Everything else seems normal, so far.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

So I tried to install the new beta and all of a sudden I can't get installer to open. Something about an image missing?

From log:

Referenced from: /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Versions/A/Install
Reason: image not found

Help,

John


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd like tp try out Safari again after having switched to Firefox for the last year or so. Is there a way to import my Firefox bookmarks into Safari 3.0?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Chuck said:


> It appears that Safari may have broken the Canada411 widget. Everything else seems normal, so far.


Huh. Interesting. Mine too - I guess the widget must use WebKit, and was busted by the new version. Good catch, I never would have thought to check it.

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

What is interesting is that the Safari 3.0 Beta doesn't have the "Report Bug" button in the tool bar by default. You can add it by right-clicking on the toolbar menu and choosing "Customize Toolbar".

M


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Bug button was already a default item on the Windoze version toolbar when I installed the Safari beta on my work PC this morning.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

jlcinc said:


> So I tried to install the new beta and all of a sudden I can't get installer to open. Something about an image missing?
> 
> From log:
> 
> ...



Ok another bit of information:

JavaScriptGlue
Library not loaded:

Do you think I have to re install OS X?

I did repair permissions and restarted. Also Onyx would not run, I am wondering if it is the same problem, all the log says is Onyx crashed.

John


----------



## camla (Aug 3, 2006)

Heart said:


> I can not close a window.
> 
> (Man I really like closing windows..... hummpf!??!)
> .


i am also having this problem - neither the red button nor via the file menu works. it's a bit odd... but i suppose there are worse glitches!

sent a bug report to apple.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

- I can't scroll wheel click and have it open links from Gmail in a new tab (it opens them in a new window for some reason, but other links not in Gmail it'll open in a new tab)
- Safari won't show how many new messages you have in you inbox, in the tab (for gmail)
- Still no gmail chat support
- the zooming in and out on Google maps using my scroll wheel doesn't work right.
- No "new tab" button at the top

I'll stick to my "slower" browser, Firefox, for now that it. I hope to see some changes for the final release


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

altrodesigns said:


> I've had no issues using it with Stage6 ( Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos ) Firefox would give me some huge issues with the site.


I tried posting this with Safari 3 and kept getting an error message saying the my message was to short that's very strange.

When ever I try to open a DivX file in Safari 2 or 3, Safari crashes.

Anybody have any thoughts?

Thanks,

John


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

The first time that I launched iChat after the "update" I had 4 new 'buddies' in my list. moviephone and a bunch that I can't describe as anything other than junk.

Z.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Also why do I have to restart my computer to install a browser ... there's something funky going on there but I haven't had the time to dig in the bom files yet to see why. It's likely also updating/installing other system level things, which is not cool in my eyes for a beta web browser.


Safari 3 updates something in WebKit and such. Not awesome.



Chuck said:


> It appears that Safari may have broken the Canada411 widget. Everything else seems normal, so far.


Lots of people have been having problems with widgets 'cause of the new WebKit.

Safari 3 heads-up: your widgets may break - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Installed nice and quick for me! Runs nice and quick on C2D 2.4!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Command-F*

Installed smoothly, runs fast, nothing broken... A good upgrade. (edit: on MBP )

One feature I noticed is the new Command-F "Find" command in Safari. I often find myself looking for particular words within a web page and in previous versions of Safari, Cmd-F brought up an ordinary Find dialogue box..

Imagine my surprise:  Cmd-F in Safari 3.0b gets a Spotlight(-like?) bar at the top of the window, like so:
View attachment 3264

Unlike the old Find dialogue, you immediately see the number of hits, with neat little buttons to step through them..  "Done" dismisses the bar..

Nice. Useful. :clap: :clap:


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Ooooh! Also very nice:
> 
> *Reopen All Windows from Last Session
> *
> ...


I wish this was an option in preferences, like just about every other browser has nowadays (OmniWeb, Opera, Camino, heck even Navigator 9 has it now!)

Patrix.

PS: ironically the bug report dialog box doesn't have a resizable text area haha. Then again it's not an HTML page... so different coding involved.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

*Mouse issues...*

I'm wondering if this is possible... My Logitech G7 mouse is no longer working properly since I installed the beta. It's jerky and nothing (control panel, USBOVerdrive, etc) seems to have an effect on it. I've unplugged the mouse transceiver, changed batteries, everything, and nothing seems to work. Could it be related to Safari? I haven't made any other changes to my system whatsoever other than installing Safari. Any ideas? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I haven't had mouse issues with the Mac beta version at home on my G5 + Mighty Mouse. Cursor movement is just fine, and I actually find scrolling a bit more responsive but I've got no way to measure that.

However on my WinXP machine at work I've noticed that the scroll wheel doesn't work sometimes, unless I first click somewhere within the browser window. It's almost like the mouse doesn't know Safari is the active window. Or something.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Installed and uninstalled within 5 minutes. Saft doesn't work with it, it was slow and unresponsive, and locked up the very first time I tried using it.

Back to 2.....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Tabstop no longer works, no longer needed.


Perhaps related... I usually use multiple tabs, but when I open multiple windows, they will close down to the last tab, and then NOT close unless I quit. So I can have multiple windows open, no way to close to go back to one window or window of tabs without restarting Safari.


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Is there a way to transfer all my bookmarks and passwords from firefox over to this safari. I want to switch because I tried the beta and found it noticeably faster then firefox.


----------



## anal-log (Feb 22, 2003)

Seems to be way faster than 2.0.
The problem I have encountered is my daughter cannot open Safari in her managed account that I have parental controls set. Safari will not launch at all.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> Installed and uninstalled within 5 minutes. Saft doesn't work with it, it was slow and unresponsive, and locked up the very first time I tried using it.


Saft for Safari 3 (9.0b1)


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I was too quick to call Safari 3 a success. It broke many of my widgets and download speeds went down by about 30 percent. It also causes Acquisition to hog resources for some reason. Uninstall put everything right.


----------



## spiralgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm loving the new Safari. Previously I've been using Firefox since it was the only one that worked in blogspot. The new Safari now works there as well with no glitches. I'll still continue to use Firefox as well. So glad this update is out.

S.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> Both Safari 2.x and Safari 3.x beta crash on the AsciiMath Torture test.
> Booooo!
> 
> Here kids, go crash your browser
> MathML Torture Test


What is this page supposed to prove?

For one thing, the page itself fails W3C validation:











However, Camino opens it fine without any problems - still, whoever created the page should fix the HTML code before they can claim this to be a valid test page.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

krs said:


> For one thing, the page itself fails W3C validation:
> 
> --snip--
> 
> whoever created the page should fix the HTML code before they can claim this to be a valid test page.



LOL! Nice catch! :clap:


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

cant seem to get the beta to work with shapeshifter theme...

after using a theme, the current scheme seems to burn my eyes


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I am also unable to close a window (though closing a tab is no problem). Guess I'll have to uninstall until this gets fixed--it's a pretty significant bug. 

I wonder if Inquisitor has anything to do with it.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

I just had it crashing messenger for mac everytime I closed a chat window.

Imagine that...microsoft programs crashing...and it's not even microsoft fault :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

One thing that Safari 3 has going against it ATM, is that for Tiger it seems to require updated system components (hence the reboot), which are likely just quick hacks to provide services that Leopard does natively -- which is never a good thing for stability at the best of time! Many bugs may be directly related to this type of stuff and likely won't get fixed (or at least not a lot of effort spent on it).

I tried it on XP, seems ok after a short test, but my macs I prefer not to add it due to said hacks


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here is a way you can apparently run Safari 2 and 3b side by side. I haven't tried it, so all the applicable caveats apply, but it looks pretty straightforward.

Got the link via lifehacker.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

The new find with visual cue is super hot IMHO. I love this feature. Find within a browser has always bugged me as often you can easily miss things.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

vimy said:


> Is there a way to transfer all my bookmarks and passwords from firefox over to this safari. I want to switch because I tried the beta and found it noticeably faster then firefox.


bump


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> bump


After some searches through google, the mozilla firefox site, firefox and safari beta... I have no found a direct way to transfer bookmarks from firefox to safari. Only vice versa.


Since there is only an Import option and not en Export in firefox for mac (there is an export in the windows version), there is no way. 

I guess you're stuck re-bookmarking every page.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

messed_kid said:


> Since there is only an Import option and not en Export in firefox for mac (there is an export in the windows version), there is no way.


My version of Firefox (2.0.0.3) has an export function; I have yet to see a browser that doesn't.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I can't find an Export feature in my version of Firefox (2.0.0.4) and nothing shows in the Help file.

Importing Firefox bookmarks into Safari isn't impossible, just not that straightforward. From your desktop, do a find for a file called *bookmarks.html*. The file you want has this path, you'll see it at the bottom of the results window:

(your Home Folder) > Library > Application Support > Firefox > Profiles > *___________.default* (this last one on my Mac is "n1vj17y0.default" but yours may have a slightly different name).

In the _________.default folder you'll see a number of files called *bookmarks.html*. Copy the most recent one and paste it onto your desktop as a new document, then in Safari, import it from your desktop. 

There might be an alternate / easier way, but the above steps worked just fine for me.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Both import and export is under the file menu in the Firefox bookmark manager.
Isn't that where you would expect it to be?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Since installing Safari 3.0 Beta I can no longer go full screen on online videos at all. If I want to watch something it has to be in the tiny window it originates in. Unfortunately this affected all my browsers this way, and although I uninstalled 3.0 and went back down to 2.0, still all browsers are not able to play in full screen mode.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I think it's okay for everyone to admit that Safari 3 is generally crap. We'll have a group hug later.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Just used the uninstaller to take out v.3 and reinstall v.2.

Got this message when I tried to login to my bank account using v.3:

_The Internet browser you are using is not supported by Digital Banking. Use the link below to see the complete list of browsers we support._

Yaaaaaaaawwwwnnn.

I know, I should have foreseen it.

Pity, v.3 _was_ fast.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Can't you just change the user agent to IE or Netscape like you can on Safari 2.0?

I had this trouble with Sunlife - finally got fed up changing user agents on Safari and complained bitterly to Sunlife until they modified their software to accept Safari as well.
After all, YOU are the customer and it's not that Safari is one of the "unknown" browsers!
Everytime something doesn't work simply because I'm on a Mac, I raise hell.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*3.0 painfuly slow*

'm I the only one who finds Safari 3.0 painfuly slow??? It took 27 seconds to load ehmac on Safari 3.0 and it only 13 seconds to fully load ehmac on Opera!

Am I doing something wrong? It's been this slow since Monday when I downloaded 3.0...

HELP!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I wonder why there are such hugely different user experiences with Safari 3 for Mac?

I actually find it to be very quick, on both my pismo and MacBook, except of course when it comes to embedded video and the like.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I've got both Safari 2 and 3 running (using link given above). Duplicated ver. 2 and installed ver. 3. Doing so seems to have given some of the properties of 3 to 2. Unless the right-click Inspect Element was already in ver. 2. I don't think so. 

I do love that typing in a URL that matches one of your bookmarks autocompletes the entry. Firefox doesn't have this (unless someone knows of a plugin?). Long overdue that one. It loads pages a bit faster than ver. 2 for me (450 MHz PPC G4 tower w 1 GB RAM).


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I can't find an Export feature in my version of Firefox (2.0.0.4) and nothing shows in the Help file.
> 
> Importing Firefox bookmarks into Safari isn't impossible, just not that straightforward. From your desktop, do a find for a file called *bookmarks.html*. The file you want has this path, you'll see it at the bottom of the results window:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, however in my case that method gave me the wrong default set. I think I found the correct profile in User > Library > Application Support > Firefox > Profiles >_______default > bookmarks.html. I copied it into Safari where it appears as an imported folder, but how do I get Safari to put my bookmarks in the correct locations? i.e bookmarks bar etc? Do I have to do it manually?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

krs said:


> Both import and export is under the file menu in the Firefox bookmark manager.
> Isn't that where you would expect it to be?


"export" is no longer there in Firefox (2.0.0.4). I guess Firefox doesn't want you to leave!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> "export" is no longer there in Firefox (2.0.0.4). I guess Firefox doesn't want you to leave!


It disapperared between 2.0.0.3 which is what I have and 2.0.0.4?
That's hard to believe.

Here it is on Firefos 2.0.0.3


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Just to confirm: Export is alive and well in FF 2.0.0.4

Firefox > Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks... > 

Then, with the Bookmarks Manager window active, choose Export... from the File menu.

Not necessarily the most intuitive process, but it is there.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I guess nobody read my post #88.

BTW - I actually thought it was very intuitive - part of Bookmarks Manager - after all, that's what you're doing, managing your bookmarks.
I thought it is reasonable to not include it in the main Firefox window since importing and exporting bookmarks is something one only does occasionally.
However, the Firefox help menu isn't much help here - that should really be fixed.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I've had NO PROBLEMS with Safari 3... because I didn't go near it with a ten-foot pole!

Thanks for the early warnings, _SUCKAS!_


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

krs said:


> Can't you just change the user agent to IE or Netscape like you can on Safari 2.0?
> 
> I had this trouble with Sunlife - finally got fed up changing user agents on Safari and complained bitterly to Sunlife until they modified their software to accept Safari as well.
> After all, YOU are the customer and it's not that Safari is one of the "unknown" browsers!
> Everytime something doesn't work simply because I'm on a Mac, I raise hell.


I have in the past tried to get some joy out of my bank, the magnificently named Royal Bank of Scotland. They can be the snottiest, most arrogant swine however. I guess when you're a big player you can swat aside flea-bite-customers. We're there to provide them and their shareholders with income after all, dammit!

There. That felt fine.

Umm. So what's this user-agent thingy?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

krs said:


> I guess nobody read my post #88.
> 
> BTW - I actually thought it was very intuitive - part of Bookmarks Manager - after all, that's what you're doing, managing your bookmarks.
> I thought it is reasonable to not include it in the main Firefox window since importing and exporting bookmarks is something one only does occasionally.
> However, the Firefox help menu isn't much help here - that should really be fixed.


I did read your post, but I quess I was being thrown off because File > Import (only) shows when Bookmarks Manager is not active, in order to see Import *and Export *you have to firstly open the bookmarks manager. Thanks for your help. (It would have been more intuitive for me if Export was shaded when the function wasn't available instead of completely removed.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Maybe with Safari now on Windows as well, the bank will change it's mind about support.
Anyway...user agent...is basically what the browser sends to the website if it asks and it will contain info as to the browser you use, the operating system etc.
If you activate the debug menu in Safari - do a search on ehmac how to do this, either via the terminal or Onux I think - then on the debug menu, one item is "User agent". Just go there and select which browser you would like Safari to be. I usually pick Windows IE or Netscape. 
If you pick Windows IE6, the info Safari then sends to the website is the following:

Notice I'm now running IE6 on Windows software.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks for that, krs.

Activated the Debug menu and got to choose from (using Safari 3):










I chose Safari 2.0.4 and ... I can use Safari 3 for my internet banking again! Many thanks.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Safari 3 Beta New Tab Button*

If anyone is interested, located a  plug in  which adds a tab button to Safari 3. Saw it on the  Apple Forums


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

PC Weenies has a cute take on Safari 3.0....


----------

